

Investor wants pro-forma #'s... Any advice? - mikeyb81979

Potential investor has requested "pro-forma #'s" for my start-up.  I've submitted financial statements prepared to meet generally accepted accounting practices.  What do I need to do to change these numbers into "pro-forma?"
======
Umalu
Pro forma financial statements are prepared to show how an anticipated event
would change your current financial statements (such as combining your company
with another's). If you're not anticipating an event like that, then I would
guess the investor is using the term "pro forma" when what he means is
"projections."

